# Spielzeit Plugin



## thundril´s kleiner bruder (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

so nachdem ich so gut wie jedes posting zu diesem thema durchgelsen habe und immer noch nd schlauer bin muss ich mal mein ersten post hier machen.

ich hab das problem das bei mir keine spielzeit angezeigt wird auf meien mybuffed seite.
blasc hab ich jetzt schon mehrmals deinstalliert und wieder installiert. ebenfalls hab ich alles gelöscht gehabt was mit buffed zu tun hatte.

hat aber nix gebracht.blasc zeigt aber beim starten aber das er das Spielzeitplugin mit läd.

ebenfalls läuft es im hintergrund wenn ich WOW am spielen bin.Chardaten werden aber korrect übertragen...nur hat die spielzeiten ned.

die einstellung in meinen blasc hab ich angehakt trozdem wird nix übertragen, in meinem mybuffed profil find ich nix zum anhaken der Spielzeit.

mein betriebssysetem ist winvista

ich dank euch für eure antworten


----------



## Jesse James (17. Mai 2008)

Hab exakt das selbe Problem unter Windows XP Professional. Seit dem ich das Spielzeitenplugin installiert habe, hat es noch nicht ein mal meine Spielzeiten übertragen. Hab auch rumprobiert, aba nix hilft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Jesse


----------



## Serenis (7. Juli 2008)

Hmmm das Thema is zwar alt, aber das einzige dass ich gefunden habe, welches mein Problem aufgreift...
Seit es die 'Spielzeiterfassung' gibt wird auf meinem Profil nix angezeigt, alle andern Updates funzen einwandfrei


----------



## Gamerhenne (11. Juli 2008)

Mein Blasc nimmt die Spielzeit für EVE Online nicht wahr, bei allen anderen Spielen funktioniert es. 
Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt ? 
Danke schon mal 

P.S. Hab Win XP Home und auch Blasc schon mehrmals neu installiert. Angeklickt ist das Spiel natürlich im Spielzeiten Plugin


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> Mein Blasc nimmt die Spielzeit für EVE Online nicht wahr, bei allen anderen Spielen funktioniert es.
> Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt ?
> Danke schon mal
> 
> P.S. Hab Win XP Home und auch Blasc schon mehrmals neu installiert. Angeklickt ist das Spiel natürlich im Spielzeiten Plugin



Lässt du EVE mehrfach oder nur einmal laufen?


----------



## thundril´s kleiner bruder (11. Juli 2008)

ich bins auch mal wieder....

das Spielzeitplugin hat bei mir genau bis 1d und 23 Stunden mitgezählt.Dort sollten aber wesendlich mehr stehen..mitlerweile geht wieder nix, obwohl am System nichts verändert wurde.
Ich hab auch kein Plan mehr woran das jetzt schon wieder liegen könnte.

Bei meiner Freundin zählt es ununterbrochen...Ihr System allerdings ist XP.Blasc hab ich auch schon xmal deinstalliert alles gelöscht und wieder Installiert.Aber nichts half dagegen.

Alle Rechte sind bei mir vergeben.Hatte Die Benutzerkontrolle auch abgestellt...dannach gings auch..aber eben nur für ein paar Tage.

was solls wenigstens kann man spielen^^

LG
thundril´s kleiner bruder


----------



## Gamerhenne (19. Juli 2008)

höm...was meinst du denn mit mehrmals laufen lassen, Herr Zam ? 
also ich hab einen char und machs jeweils einmal auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
findet das Spielzeiten Plugin denn "automatisch" den Weg zum jeweiligen Game oder muss ich da in Einzelfällen vielleicht irgendwas "verknüpfen" ?

Sorry für verspätete Antwort, war einige Tage telebimtechnisch offline


----------



## Palaestrus (23. Juli 2008)

thundril´s schrieb:


> ich bins auch mal wieder....
> 
> das Spielzeitplugin hat bei mir genau bis 1d und 23 Stunden mitgezählt.Dort sollten aber wesendlich mehr stehen..mitlerweile geht wieder nix, obwohl am System nichts verändert wurde.
> Ich hab auch kein Plan mehr woran das jetzt schon wieder liegen könnte.
> ...



Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch...


----------



## MasterThardus (24. Juli 2008)

Der Spielzeitclient will nich so wie wir wollen. Vielleicht gibt es in diesem Thread die Hoffnung auf positive Änderungen im Spielzeitenclient^^

Ich mach mal eine Ungefähre Veranschaulichung wie das Plugin bei mir Arbeitet:

Reele Spielzeit:

WoW: 10 Tage
UT3: 1,5 Tage
Warcraft III: 3 Tage
Diablo II: 1 Tag
Anarchy Online: 0 Tage (hab das Spiel noch nie in meinem Leben gespielt!)


Vom Plugin registrierte Spielzeit:

WoW: 10 Tage
UT3: 7 Stunden
Warcraft III: 5 Stunden
Diablo II: < 1 Stunde
Anarchy Online: 5 Stunden (wtf?)

Das einzige Spiel wo jede einzelne Millisekunde vom tool registriert wird ist bei WoW. Wie Anarchy Online da rein kam kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären. Wenn der Spielzeitclient von Blasc nicht mal bald gefixt wird kann ich gleich wieder auf Xfire umsteigen, die bekommen das hin -.-


----------



## MasterThardus (24. Juli 2008)

nochmal lass ich dieses Problem nicht so einfach absacken^^

/push


----------



## Forlong (24. Juli 2008)

Eve wird bei mir auch nicht aufgezeichnet.


----------



## dereifler (25. Juli 2008)

Heyho zusammen.
Eve wird auch nicht registriert. Ich meine das dies ab dem Zeitpunkt auftrat, an dem der neue ContentPatch in Eve kam.

Kann es daran liegen?

Gruß aus der eifel


----------



## Gamerhenne (26. Juli 2008)

ich hab allerdings schon andere mybuffed User gesehen, bei denen EVE in der Statistik auftaucht.
allerdings beobachte ich nicht, ob die Zeiten steigen und somit aktiv sind, oder ob das vielleicht Zeiten sind die schon länger so da stehen, dann könnte das mit dem Patch ja sein


----------



## dereifler (28. Juli 2008)

Können andere Eve Spieler das ungefähr einschätzen?

Kann doch nicht sein, das Eve immer weiter in den Keller rutscht ^^


----------



## xxScoutxx (30. August 2008)

Ich wärme das Thema mal auf, da ich ein ähnliches Problem habe:

In meiner Spielzeiten Liste erscheint immer mal wieder Anarchy Online, obwohl ich das überhaupt nicht spiele. Aufgefallen ist mir dabei, dass die Spielzeit von Ultima Online mit der von Anarchy Online genau überein stimmt, also loggt er UO als AO, aber beides wird angezeigt.

Heute habe ich Runes of Magic gespielt, was auch unter Anarchy Online gespeichert wird.

Ausserdem wird bei mir Diablo 2 (mit Addon, englische Version) nicht aufgezeichnet.


----------



## Titina (30. August 2008)

Lineage 2 wird auch nicht korrekt  registriert. Immer nur <1h ...


----------



## arcatea (1. September 2008)

Das würde mich auch interesieren warum Runes of Magic alls Anachy Online die Spielzeit erfasst wird. ?

 Bei mir ist es auch so.


----------



## Cheatah (6. September 2008)

Hi,

bei mir taucht die Spielzeit ebenfalls nicht im Profil auf. Ich spiele allerdings nur WoW. BLASC ist Version 2.5, in den Einstellungen scheint mir alles in Ordnung zu sein.

Cheatah


----------



## Lacrox81 (16. November 2008)

Bei mir wird die Spielzeit für HdRO nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Dies ist doch das Forum für den BLASC Support, warum gibts dann nicht endlich mal ne stellungname oder Hilfe dazu?


----------



## Thosidil (17. November 2008)

Da schließe ich mal fix Lacrox81 an. Genau genommen geschiet es seit dem letzten Update nicht mehr.


----------



## shronk (17. November 2008)

jo hier bei mir gehts auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (18. November 2008)

Habe auch nix verändert und Spielzeiten-Plugin und Autoblog von WoW funktioniert nicht mehr richtig. ;(


----------



## shronk (18. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Habe auch nix verändert und Spielzeiten-Plugin und Autoblog von WoW funktioniert nicht mehr richtig. ;(



Na in dem Fall liegts bei buffed und nich bei uns denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrobs (22. November 2008)

Also habe so in etwa das selbe Problem mit HdRO.
Die Spielzeiten von CSS und WAR werden aufgezeichnet, die von HdRO aber nicht.
Bitte um Hilfe!!
Gruß


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Meine Armen 40 stunden Fallout 3 werden garnücht angezeigt... ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (23. November 2008)

Seid dem Morgen des 12 November wird irgendwie gar nichts mehr an Spielzeit eingetragen. Vorher ging es noch, nur irgendwann hat da Mybuffed zu dem Thema wohl den Dienst eingestellt.


----------



## Pyrobs (26. November 2008)

/push


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2008)

Das Script zur Berechnung der Spielzeitdaten war wegen der Umstellungen für die neue WoW-DB abgestellt. Es läuft momentan wieder und berechnet fleißig die aufgestauten Daten.


----------



## arcatea (27. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Script zur Berechnung der Spielzeitdaten war wegen der Umstellungen für die neue WoW-DB abgestellt. Es läuft momentan wieder und berechnet fleißig die aufgestauten Daten.



Ja schön und gut das zu lesen aber die Spielzeit von EVE Online und Swords of the new World gehen immer noch nicht.


----------



## Cheatah (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,



ZAM schrieb:


> Das Script zur Berechnung der Spielzeitdaten war wegen der Umstellungen für die neue WoW-DB abgestellt. Es läuft momentan wieder und berechnet fleißig die aufgestauten Daten.



die Berechnung war erfolglos, bei mir wird nach wie vor keine Spielzeit angezeigt. Übrigens bin ich bei der Suche hier im Forum auf den Link http://my.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten/ gestoßen, welcher eine hübsche Fehlermeldung liefert.

Cheatah


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2009)

Leider ist meine Kristallkugel immer noch in der Werkstatt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cheatah schrieb:


> die Berechnung war erfolglos,



Nein - es wurde für deinen Account nur keine Spielzeit übertragen. Gleiches Problem wie beim gleich folgenden Punkt: Ohne genauere Angaben zu deinem Betriebssystem (Vista, XP) etc. also Details - kann man nichts nachvollziehen.



> Übrigens bin ich bei der Suche hier im Forum auf den Link http://my.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten/ gestoßen, welcher eine hübsche Fehlermeldung liefert.



Um dieses Problem nachvollziehen zu können, benötigen wir schon die genaue Quelle, bei der du den Link gefunden hast.


----------



## PROnoob79 (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir wir mein Char mittlerweile (nach einigen hin und her de/und Installieren) angezeigt....die Spielzeiten stehen aber alle leider bei null  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

**OT** 
Wenn das Blacs Symbol in der Taskleiste Rot blinkt, beteutet dass etwas nicht stimmt?? Oder dass Blasc mit einem Spiel "Verbunden" ist??
Es blinkt bei mir sobald ich WOW starte"**OT aus**


----------



## EvilDivel (23. Februar 2009)

PROnoob79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir wir mein Char mittlerweile (nach einigen hin und her de/und Installieren) angezeigt....die Spielzeiten stehen aber alle leider bei null
> 
> ...


Das bedeutet das Daten erfasst werden und nicht, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.


----------



## EvilDivel (3. April 2009)

Mir ist gerade beim Age of Conan testen aufgefallen das bei der Directx 10 Version die Spielzeit nicht erfasst wird. (AgeOfConanDX10.exe)


----------



## FraSokBUF (11. Juli 2009)

LineageII.exe oder so kennt das Spielzeitenplugin wohl auch nicht - zumindest färbt sich das buffed-Icon bei mir bei Lineage 2 (aktuelle Version) nicht mehr, wie es das bei vielen anderen Spielen normalerweise tut.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2009)

FraSokBUF schrieb:


> LineageII.exe oder so kennt das Spielzeitenplugin wohl auch nicht - zumindest färbt sich das buffed-Icon bei mir bei Lineage 2 (aktuelle Version) nicht mehr, wie es das bei vielen anderen Spielen normalerweise tut.



Naja, wenn die am Spiel was ändern..
Bisher war der Prozess in system\L2.exe 
Ich habe die LineageII.exe mal mit eingetragen.


----------



## FraSokBUF (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,
na - das ist ja mal 'ne schnelle Reaktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blöderweise ist LineageII.exe nur der Launcher (wenn der aktiv ist, gibt es jetzt das buffed-Farbspiel).
Das eigentliche Spiel taucht dank GameGuard dann als "L2.bin" z.B. im Taskmanager auf.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2009)

Starte mal BLASC2 neu und schaue obs jetzt leuchtet. :-)


----------



## FraSokBUF (12. Juli 2009)

LOL - nein, stattdessen gibt es jetzt einen GameGuard-Error beim Starten.
Ich schätze mal, die mögen solche Tracker nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann man vermutlich nichts machen...

PS: Nach nochmals versuchen kommt zwar kein GameGuard-Fehler mehr, aber das buffed-Icon mag auch nicht Leuchten.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2009)

Jetzt?


----------



## FraSokBUF (13. Juli 2009)

Wie im Buchbild, äh Bilderbuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Start und Ende von Lineage II werden jetzt korrekt erkannt.

Gruss,
FSB


----------

